# Turkish Exchange Boss Missing



## Hardcore Games (Apr 26, 2021)

TURKISH EXCHANGE BOSS MISSING
					

Faruk Fatih Özer Local Turkish media reports say that Faruk Fatih Özer, Thodex’s founder, has flown to Albania, taking $108 million of investors’ funds with him. According to the state-run Anadolu Agency, Turkish authorities have now issued an international warrant seeking Ozer’s arrest. A...




					www.hardcoregames.ca
				




Looks like he took the money and ran for it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 26, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> TURKISH EXCHANGE BOSS MISSING
> 
> 
> Faruk Fatih Özer Local Turkish media reports say that Faruk Fatih Özer, Thodex’s founder, has flown to Albania, taking $108 million of investors’ funds with him. According to the state-run Anadolu Agency, Turkish authorities have now issued an international warrant seeking Ozer’s arrest. A...
> ...



lulz.

good ol' humans. greed and envy rule the hearts of all men.


----------



## X71200 (Apr 26, 2021)

The above comment reminds me of Johnny Hallyday's wife asking to have his grave carried from one place to another, women are no better at greed and envy tbh. Lol.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 27, 2021)

All I know is that my eyes popped out when I saw $2 billion worth. That is more than the GDP of many nations on this planet.

I mentioned from the Turkish news that a warrant was issued but I do not know much more other than that. 

$2 billion is a lot of loot.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 27, 2021)

We've been talking this over in the price thread for a bit.

it caused a minor dip but not much more.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 27, 2021)

Do you think Greece would help at all if the exchange boss re-entered Turkey from behind? 
On a side note, I think his days are numbered before they track him down(if they haven't done so already). You can't just disappear with that much money nowadays.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> lulz.
> 
> good ol' humans. greed and envy rule the hearts of all men.


Not all men.


----------



## outpt (Apr 27, 2021)

what was his name? Steve Miller.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 28, 2021)

outpt said:


> what was his name? Steve Miller.


Yes

So far no convincing news of an arrest after 4 days on the run, nowhere to run really


----------



## AsRock (Apr 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> lulz.
> 
> good ol' humans. greed and envy rule the hearts of all men.



and women, don't forget equality HAHAHA.  You never iknow he might of been robbed too .


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 28, 2021)

AsRock said:


> and women, don't forget equality HAHAHA.  You never iknow he might of been robbed too .



I meant it in the olde sense, like when a history book refers to the "Common Man" as a general economic class or something.  /shrug


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I meant it in the olde sense, like when a history book refers to the "Common Man" as a general economic class or something.  /shrug


"good ol' humans. greed and envy rules the heart of man(kind)"

I believe this is how its supposed to be written then. I think. Singular. But even so using it like this is apparently sexist these days. I killed five snowflakes typing that sentence.



(Somehow this popped up in my head) Maybe they oughta look in the dog


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 28, 2021)

AsRock said:


> and women, don't forget equality HAHAHA.  You never iknow he might of been robbed too .


There is actually a Russian (I think she's Russian) Bulgarian 'crypto queen' wanted by the authorities for a massive crypto scam. At work so I can't get links to it.

Got it.

BBC News - Cryptoqueen: How this woman scammed the world, then vanished








						Cryptoqueen: How this woman scammed the world, then vanished
					

How did Ruja Ignatova make $4bn selling her fake cryptocurrency to the world - and where did she go?



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2021)

When you're a billionaire you just buy a damned plane and fly to your new island


----------



## Bones (Apr 28, 2021)

Just more evidence and reason why I don't like crypto period. 
I've said before it can and was used for stuff like money laundering as an example, with the examples in the article about the "Cryptoqueen" it just makes the point all the more. 
It grew so big, so fast organized crime got control of the scam and like any other scam they kept it going while getting her out of the way.

And there is probrably good reason why she can't be found..... 
You know, like Hoffa.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 28, 2021)

what a surprise, oh well another rich boy to taste my guillotine


----------



## Zach_01 (Apr 28, 2021)

Bones said:


> Just more evidence and reason why I don't like crypto period.
> I've said before it can and was used for stuff like money laundering as an example, with the examples in the article about the "Cryptoqueen" it just makes the point all the more.
> It grew so big, so fast organized crime got control of the scam and like any other scam they kept it going while getting her out of the way.
> 
> ...


I bet you don't like knifes too... Some people slicing bread and others stab and gut others... lets hate the knifes and banish them too.
There is no reason and logic behind your statement.


----------



## Bones (Apr 28, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> I bet you don't like knifes too... Some people slicing bread and others stab and gut others... lets hate the knifes and banish them too.
> There is no reason and logic behind your statement.


Just because it doesn't make sense to _you_ doesn't mean it's wrong either.

The knives didn't do it, the one(s) using them did just as it is with what goes with crypto. I've yet to see a knife jump out of a drawer and go at it on it's own - It needs some help from someone to do it.
Both are nothing more than a thing anyway.

I don't like crypto and that's it but feel free to do whatever, it's your choice after all.
BTW my like or dislike of something is no requirement towards anyone, again do as you will.


----------



## Zach_01 (Apr 28, 2021)

Bones said:


> Just because it doesn't make sense to _you_ doesn't mean it's wrong either.
> 
> *The knives didn't do it, the one(s) using them did just as it is with what goes with crypto. I've yet to see a knife jump out of a drawer and go at it on it's own - It needs some help from someone to do it.
> Both are nothing more than a thing anyway.*


Did you see crypto doing money laundry by it self, or money vanishing by its own? Thats the point I'm trying to make. Its not the knifes's or crypto's fault for anything. People are "misusing" them.

Didn't money laundry exist before crypto market?
And the "legit" exchange markets and sites have many requirements (regarding ID) from the user in order to let him deposit, exchange and withdraw crypto/FIAT. Maybe authorities should hunt and banish the sketchy markets and not the crypto in general if they really care about this world and the people live in it...

So I cant hear more about how crypto is damaging the world. Look what countries have banish and pursue crypto. Look at their living standards for the majority of their citizens. Look at their governments...


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 28, 2021)

Mussels said:


> When you're a billionaire you just buy a damned plane and fly to your new island


Meh, I would buy a small (really tiny/puny) country or setup my own *religion *~ free* $$$* for life 



Zach_01 said:


> Look* what countries have banish and pursue crypto*.


None have completely banned all forms of crypto from what I know.


Zach_01 said:


> Look at their living standards for the majority of their citizens.


And what does that have to do with banning crypto 


Zach_01 said:


> Look at their governments...


Right


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Apr 28, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> There is actually a Russian (I think she's Russian) Bulgarian 'crypto queen' wanted by the authorities for a massive crypto scam. At work so I can't get links to it.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> ...


wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruja_Ignatova

Convicted and involved in multiple scams going back to 2012. 
As for those who have potentially lost out. I find it odd that people become blinded by money and ignore the possible dangers.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 28, 2021)

Vanny said:


> what a surprise, oh well another rich boy to taste my guillotine


So you made him disappear! Aha!



Zach_01 said:


> Did you see crypto doing money laundry by it self, or money vanishing by its own? Thats the point I'm trying to make. Its not the knifes's or crypto's fault for anything. People are "misusing" them.
> 
> Didn't money laundry exist before crypto market?
> And the "legit" exchange markets and sites have many requirements (regarding ID) from the user in order to let him deposit, exchange and withdraw crypto/FIAT. Maybe authorities should hunt and banish the sketchy markets and not the crypto in general if they really care about this world and the people live in it...
> ...



You know, drug addicts have a term for people who make them take drugs. They're called 'enablers'.

Crypto is an enabler for human greed, and its worse than heroin. We expect our governments to take a stand or devise a policy to combat the enabling or regulate it, at the very least. Quite simply because individual humans are just not capable enough unless boundaries are set or responsibility is clearly defined.

This directly relates to the fact that all freedoms go at the expense of other freedoms. A (collective) balance is needed.


----------



## mclaren85 (Apr 28, 2021)

Ahaha) it is been talking on TVs all day long here he just ran away with 2 billion turkish liras (rougly equivalent to 250 million USD) He had been issued for red notice but so far no other news..


----------



## Zach_01 (Apr 28, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> So you made him disappear! Aha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can agree with that.
IMHO, exchangers can be regulated (through identification first) and govs can tax (reasonably) the earnings. The hate and exorcism can stop.


----------



## birdie (Apr 28, 2021)

Bones said:


> Just more evidence and reason why I don't like crypto period.
> I've said before it can and was used for stuff like money laundering as an example, with the examples in the article about the "Cryptoqueen" it just makes the point all the more.
> It grew so big, so fast organized crime got control of the scam and like any other scam they kept it going while getting her out of the way.
> 
> ...



The amount of dirty money in old-fashioned banknotes used for nefarious things trumps the entire cryptomarket by a hundred times I guess.

For some reasons people tend to vile something they don't understand or something which used to be controlled by governments and is now controlled by people.

When you have cryptomoney no government or party can confiscate it - when you have a bank account with fiat money, you can lose everything in a split second just because authorities (however legitimate or illegitimate they are, e.g. in countries like Russia whose entire government, police and army are basically organized mafia which bends the law however they see fit) decided you have to be strip naked.

God, I'm so focking tired of this "laundering" angle. Open a bank account in Switzerland or the Cayman islands, have a debit card issued to any name, and travel with your 2 billion dollars, no question asked.

Also, let me tell you a secret: fiat money is barely traceable while crypto leaves a trace which will be there for as long as particular crypto exists (aside from certain coins which don't see a lot of acceptance, e.g. Monero, Dash and Zcash).


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 28, 2021)

birdie said:


> When you have cryptomoney no government or party can confiscate it



huh?  they can arrest you and make you turn over all your assets. lol  its no different


----------



## Bones (Apr 28, 2021)

birdie said:


> *God, I'm so focking tired of this "laundering" angle.* Open a bank account in Switzerland or the Cayman islands, have a debit card issued to any name, and travel with your 2 billion dollars, no question asked.


Too bad it's fact, not fiction and it happens everyday too.



Zach_01 said:


> Did you see crypto doing money laundry by it self, or money vanishing by its own? Thats the point I'm trying to make. Its not the knifes's or crypto's fault for anything.* People* are "misusing" them.


I believe we're both getting at the same basic thing but in different ways here.



Vayra86 said:


> You know, drug addicts have a term for people who make them take drugs. They're called 'enablers'.
> 
> *Crypto is an enabler for human greed, and its worse than heroin.* We expect our governments to take a stand or devise a policy to combat the enabling or regulate it, at the very least. Quite simply because individual humans are just not capable enough unless boundaries are set or responsibility is clearly defined.
> 
> This directly relates to the fact that all freedoms go at the expense of other freedoms. A (collective) balance is needed.


Now this is all to the point. 
It's not "The" Crypto that's at fault, it's once again good 'ol human nature at work but you still don't have to like it or believe it's gonna make things better in the end.

As for the guy that ran off with it, chances are you'll never find him or the money he took off with.
So how it that good?
For him maybe, but not for those that got suckered - But then again it's their own fault too for being so damn greedy _which goes right back_ to human nature.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Apr 28, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> We expect our governments to take a stand or devise a policy to combat the enabling or regulate it, at the very least.


They will, just give it time. They are too busy trying to trash their own economies at the moment but regulations will come.


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 28, 2021)

My mother's sister married into a Mob family long ago. My uncle was a low-level grifting scumbag. He made his money off greedy people who had dreams of getting rich quick and being too stupid to realize they were being played for fools by a slightly more devious fool. Their uncontrollable greed blinded them as to what was actually going on. When reality hit it was harsh, cold and final. The suckers got what they deserved as did those running the scams in the end. My late uncle at one time owned two restaurants and multiple homes. He died in the mid-90's living in a house trailer in Florida. The Feds took everything.

Depending upon the scale it's done money laundering is easy and when done in the open beyond suspicion. A person I knew quite well washed countless millions investing off the books into what became a highly successful chain of grocery stores and an internationally known bicycle company his wife's younger brother worked for as it was getting started. He's been a Federal fugitive since 1970 (I haven't seen him since 1978) and is still hiding in plain sight according to people who've seen him in the past 5-10 years. He'll be 80 years old soon and I suspect will never be caught. If anything sounds too good to be true it always is.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 28, 2021)

Heh, crypto-currency, guns, knives, etc., aren't the problem. Human nature is the problem. There's really no fixing it. 

It just boggles my mind how people like this Ozer character, who was probably already a multi-millionaire, was willing to throw away an already comfortable life just to become a multi-billionaire. Living a life of being on the run & having to constantly look over one's shoulder isn't something I would envy regardless of the wealth involved. 
Individuals like that are a slave to materialism where all of their decisions revolve around gain.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 29, 2021)

I have Google following this case mostly to see how long the accused can remain at large. 

I do know a lot of people were arrested in Turkey and some were arrested Armenia.


----------



## Zach_01 (Apr 29, 2021)

Dealing with Upcoming EU Regulations: a Glimpse Into the Future
					

How to save your business and grow despite the legal challenges



					blockchain.news


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 29, 2021)

R0H1T said:


> None have completely banned all forms of crypto from what I know.


Quite a few have.  They tend to be authoritarian regimes.  China is one of them.  Not that it's stopped anything.


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 29, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Quite a few have.  They tend to be* authoritarian regimes*.  China is one of them.  Not that it's stopped anything.


Is that like a complete (blanket) ban or just "we can't make enough money from it" so it's banned till we figure that part out ban?


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 29, 2021)

Bones said:


> Now this is all to the point.
> It's not "The" Crypto that's at fault, it's once again good 'ol human nature at work but you still don't have to like it or believe it's gonna make things better in the end.
> 
> As for the guy that ran off with it, chances are you'll never find him or the money he took off with.
> ...


If you ask me, anyone dealing in crypto should expect to see this coming. You're dealing with a den of thieves, you're in a den of thieves, and you're either the wolf or a sheep.

The vast majority of hobby miners are sheep. Eat or be eaten, welcome to an unregulated financial system, enjoy! Oh, you're going to make a case in the real world? Pick your country first. Oh yeah... internet. Luckily you got rich off Bitcoin so you've got the funds to start it... except you won't translate your wallet to real money without the same den of thieves. 

What applies to these exchanges, applies to ICOs, to the overall value of Bitcoin and to mining. The game is rigged and has been since day one.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2021)

birdie said:


> When you have cryptomoney no government or party can confiscate it


You're wrong. There's been many cases here in Finland where drug (or other illegal shit) related cryptocurrency has been seized.


----------



## Bones (Apr 29, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> If you ask me, anyone dealing in crypto should expect to see this coming. *You're dealing with a den of thieves, you're in a den of thieves, and you're either the wolf or a sheep.*
> 
> The vast majority of hobby miners are sheep. Eat or be eaten, welcome to an unregulated financial system, enjoy! Oh, you're going to make a case in the real world? Pick your country first. Oh yeah... internet. Luckily you got rich off Bitcoin so you've got the funds to start it... except you won't translate your wallet to real money without the same den of thieves.
> 
> What applies to these exchanges, applies to ICOs, to the overall value of Bitcoin and to mining. *The game is rigged and has been since day one.*


When it was introduced the wolves quickly made damned sure they had control to harvest the sheep at will.  
Also, it's not a big concept to wonder why the very creator of crypo itself had to go into hiding not long after it was introduced. 

The very fact he had to go into hiding in the way it went down doesn't say anything good about it. 
He wasn't busy playing hide-and-seek as if his life depended on it for the hell of it either, because it probrably did.... 
And probrably still does if he's even around anymore.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Apr 29, 2021)

Bones said:


> When it was introduced the wolves quickly made damned sure they had control to harvest the sheep at will.
> Also, it's not a big concept to wonder why the very creator of crypo itself had to go into hiding not long after it was introduced.
> 
> The very fact he had to go into hiding in the way it went down doesn't say anything good about it.
> ...


Very well put my skeletal friend.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 29, 2021)

R0H1T said:


> Is that like a complete (blanket) ban or just "we can't make enough money from it" so it's banned till we figure that part out ban?


AFAIK it's completely banned in at least a few countries.  Wikipedia is your friend regarding which ones.



Bones said:


> Also, it's not a big concept to wonder why the very creator of crypo itself had to go into hiding not long after it was introduced.


It's much more nuanced than you think.  Satoshis final comments in crypto were ones of concern on it's direction.  To this day his holdings (which adresses are known) have not moved or been spent.

It looks more like someone who lost control of his creation and became ashamed than anyone with negative intentions.


----------



## Bones (Apr 29, 2021)

Need to correct myself.
I did see an article once that said the creator of it had to go into hiding, hence my comments about it but according to Wiki that's not the case.
Here's what Wiki has to say about who came up with crypto.
Satoshi Nakamoto - Wikipedia


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 29, 2021)

Bones said:


> No one wants to claim to have been the creator of it


From your article:


> Many people have claimed, or have been claimed, to be Nakamoto.



I remember a few instances in the year I was writing articles alone.  All got disproven in the end


----------



## Bones (Apr 29, 2021)

@R-T-B  Good catch, that one is all on me. 
I'll edit the previous to correct.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 29, 2021)

It's still rather foggy who or what on earth he is/was and what his intentions were granted.  We can only theorize.


----------



## X71200 (Apr 29, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> It's still rather foggy who or what on earth he is/was and what his intentions were granted.  We can only theorize.



He took a slow ride, and he took it easy.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Apr 29, 2021)

I reckon he and Banksy are the same person. This is how rumours start.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 29, 2021)

Bones said:


> Need to correct myself.
> I did see an article once that said the creator of it had to go into hiding, hence my comments about it but according to Wiki that's not the case.
> Here's what Wiki has to say about who came up with crypto.
> Satoshi Nakamoto - Wikipedia


More than likely its a cabal/clique of individuals, and it wouldn't surprise me if some of these other cryptocurrencies were created by them as well.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 29, 2021)

X71200 said:


> He took a slow ride, and he took it easy.


Not sure what you mean.  If you mean he ran away with his money no, that's been proven to not be the case.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> I reckon he and Banksy are the same person. This is how rumours start.


Have you ever seen Satoshi, Banksy and Spiderman in the same room at the same time?
Just sayin.


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 30, 2021)

It's like every few months some head of an exchange does this. Poof like keyser soze...


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 30, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Have you ever seen Satoshi, Banksy and Spiderman in the same room at the same time?
> Just sayin.


Has anyone ever seen spiderman?  I think he's hiding something.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 30, 2021)

If you're called Banksy, I think you're bound by fate to do something financial anyway. It just all adds up.

So that's that settled then. Any other mysteries to solve?


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 30, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> If you're called Banksy, I think you're bound by fate to do something financial anyway. It just all adds up.
> 
> So that's that settled then. Any other mysteries to solve?



Well, I got a new one.

I have been watching James Townsends on youtube and he brings in this guy Michael Dragou (may have spelt that wrong) and he sure looks like Ben Franklin.  I have not seen those two in the same room together.

I know there is a video on youtube, barely sociable, who thinks he exposed this Satoshi individual and he aint Japanese.  At least what he thinks.  Barely sociable could be a hack too though.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Apr 30, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Have you ever seen Satoshi, Banksy and Spiderman in the same room at the same time?
> Just sayin.


Perhaps. I had to call some tradesmen in a couple of years ago to fix a few things
In hindsight I was sure the trio consisted of the three you mentioned. Hmmm.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## R-T-B (Apr 30, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> aint Japanese.


That was settled years ago by posting tinestamps, but thanks for the update, youtube.


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 30, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> That was settled years ago by posting tinestamps, but thanks for the update, youtube.



I have no idea what got the guy to the conclusion. Nor do I know of any timestamp thing. I presumed the tuber may have been full of himself. Most are.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 30, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> I have no idea what got the guy to the conclusion. Nor do I know of any timestamp thing. I presumed the tuber may have been full of himself. Most are.


Satoshis timestamps of his original postings suggested someone in the UK, not Japan, where he'd have nearly always been posting in the early am.


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 30, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Satoshis timestamps of his original postings suggested someone in the UK, not Japan, where he'd have nearly always been posting in the early am.


I work nights. I wonder if some can be fooled by my postings.  I can claim I'm actually from Japan.

I mean, I know some Japanese.

Wakarimasen

And

Domo arigato Mr Roboto.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 30, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> I work nights. I wonder if some can be fooled by my postings.  I can claim I'm actually from Japan.
> 
> I mean, I know some Japanese.
> 
> ...


That is the other possibility.  But he also quoted UK papers, used british spellings (colour etc)...

He could of course be a british national in Japan working nightshift.  Who knows?


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 30, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> That is the other possibility.  But he also quoted UK papers, used british spellings (colour etc)...
> 
> He could of course be a british national in Japan working nightshift.  Who knows?


He also could be....dun dun duuuuuuunnnnn

Irish.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 30, 2021)

This sounds like a case for The Hardly Boys! 
The Hardly Boys in... The Mystery of the Commode Commodity Creator!


----------



## Hardcore Games (May 1, 2021)

so far over 70 arrests in the case but the primary accused remains at large


----------



## Caring1 (May 2, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> so far over 70 arrests in the case but the primary accused remains at large


They're doing it wrong.
Imprison his entire family and seize all their assets, then lets see if he returns.


----------



## Hardcore Games (May 2, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> They're doing it wrong.
> Imprison his entire family and seize all their assets, then lets see if he returns.


Earlier today Turkey moved to ban digital coins. I posted it on my site.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 2, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> They're doing it wrong.
> Imprison his entire family and seize all their assets, then lets see if he returns.


heh, anyone that is willing to run off with $2+ billion of other peoples' money most likely doesn't care about their own family, much less the lives of the families they ruin with this kind of debauchery.


----------



## R-T-B (May 3, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> They're doing it wrong.
> Imprison his entire family and seize all their assets, then lets see if he returns.


With 70 arrests of anyone vaguely associated with him, you think that didn't cross their minds?


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 3, 2021)

I'm pretty sure this guy is running our local BMW repair shop


----------

